# instalacja pdo do php

## WombaT

Zainstalowalem php (5.2.13) z flagami m.in. mysql, pdo, unicode, session, cgi, gd. 

Po instalacji dziala wsio ok, mysql tez. Problem mam jednak z pdo. 

```
Fatal error: Class 'PDO' not found in /home/wombat/htdocs/bee/prac/index.php on line 6
```

wg manuala php, pdo jest dolaczane do php w wersji 5.1 w gore, czyli w moim powinno byc. No ale nie ma. Zainstalowalem pakiet pear, i probowalem uzyc: 

```
pecl install pdo
```

jednak operacja zakonczyla sie bledem:

```
libtool: Version mismatch error.  This is libtool 2.2.6b, but the

libtool: definition of this LT_INIT comes from an older release.

libtool: You should recreate aclocal.m4 with macros from libtool 2.2.6b

libtool: and run autoconf again.

make: *** [pdo.lo] Error 63

ERROR: `make' failed

```

wyszukałem w goole cos na ten temat i znalazlem cos takiego: 

```
wget http://pecl.php.net/get/uploadprogress

tar -xvzf uploadprogress

cd ./uploadprogress-1.0.1

phpize

aclocal

libtoolize --force

autoheader

autoconf

make && make install

.. works :) !
```

z : http://pecl.php.net/bugs/bug.php?id=16963&edit=1

ale to reczna kompilacja wiec tez chcialem tak sprobowac i sciganac zrodla pdo, jednak na stronie z pdo pisze jak wol:

 *Quote:*   

> Do not use this, as PDO has been moved into core (the php source) so this pecl extension is dead.

 

gdzie porubione dosc jasno rozumiem jako "nie uzywac".

Tylko ze teraz juz nie mam pomyslu jak uruchomic do pdo... W koncu to jest w tym php czy nie ma?

----------

## SlashBeast

phpinfo pokaz.

----------

## WombaT

temat juz w sumie nie wazny, dziala juz, ale i tak nie wiem jak. Robilem kilka rzeczy w systemie i w ktoryms momencie poprostu zadzialalo, nie jestem w stanie stwierdzic co pomoglo. 

solved do tematu chyba dawac nie bede bo i tak odpowiedzi na problem nie ma:P

----------

